# Can anyone in north Toronto spare a wheelchair



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

*Wheelchair needed*

Hey all,

I went and broke my leg, just in time for winter...derp.

Was hoping someone might have a simple, foldable wheelchair they could spare for 6-8 weeks.

I know it`s a long shot but you never know unless you ask!

Thanks for reading.

Jackie


----------

